# The Furnace



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Fired up the furnace Friday night to prepare for a trip next weekend and it wasn't working again. A week or so ago I had used my shop vac and air compressor to blow out the lines through the exhaust outlets (per the service manager's suggestion) and that got the furnace working, albeit it seemed to be a bit flaky - kept popping like the flame was going out momentarily.

So, this afternoon I pulled the Outback onto the street and deployed the rear slide to allow access to the sofa and furnace. Took the sofa off, removed all the wires from the furnace and took it out. I took it all apart and found quite a bit of oxidation on the alumnium feed tube for the propane. I removed that tube and the fixture at the top of the heat chamber (?) and took it out. The orifice is only a pin hole and it seemed there was oxidation or debris in it so I cleaned it all out using the shop vac. Put it all back together and the furnace worked like a champ. It fired right up and there was no popping at all.

The moral of the story is, if the furnace is blowing and you're not getting heat, there may be a blockage or partial blockage of the orifice. Last year, I noticed the popping sound quite a bit so this problem may have been with me for a while. The Gilligans are not at all worried about cleaning up installation debris, so who knows what kind of garbage could have gotten into the furnace when it was installed. Witness all the debris under the sofa, in cabinets, wheelwells, etc. If the customer can't see it, they don't bother cleaning it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Glad you go got it fixed in time for your trip!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ambitious! And well done


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Well done Moosegut








Glad to hear you'll get to stay toasty on your trip


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

So glad to hear you got it straightened out and it's working great for you 
So now you can do some winter camping









Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> The moral of the story is, if the furnace is blowing and you're not getting heat, there may be a blockage or partial blockage of the orifice.


That happened to us at Otter Lake & it was a lack of Gas problem not a blockage








Problem with a MUCH easier fix ..........









Tami


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> The Gilligans are not at all worried about cleaning up installation debris, so who knows what kind of garbage could have gotten into the furnace when it was installed. Witness all the debris under the sofa, in cabinets, wheelwells, etc. If the customer can't see it, they don't bother cleaning it.


If you find a half-eaten baloney sandwich, it is mine. I lost it while on my lunch-break.









Gilligan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Moosegut,

Glad to hear you got your orifice cleaned out!







That should make camping much more comfortable.









Happy Trails,
Doug

(Hey, somebody had to say it!)


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

That wasn't Gilligan's sandwich in that orifice, was it?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Way to go, and look at all the money you saved doing it yourself.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Moosegut,
> 
> Glad to hear you got your orifice cleaned out!
> 
> ...


...and we all wait for you to say it.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Moosegut, 
I'm sorry for the problem you had. I'm certainly not gonna make fun of your dilemna or make a joke about it. Personally, I think it's a SHAME that Keystone thinks it's okay to leave trash/debris any and everywhere, especially around FLAMES!!! I also think it's a shame that their dealerships are allowed to make light of situations and not correct them properly. It's their sorryness (sp?) that caused YOU, who paid good money for their product, to have to do all that work, which should have been totally unnecessary!!








I complained that the furnace kept blowing styrofoam beads out of my furnace vents, and there was all kind of trash in them, and it was #6 on the Repair Order. Problem listing: "C/S that there is foam blowing from the furnace vents when turned on". Technician# blank, Cause blank, Solution blank, Bill hours 0!! Does that tell you anything???








Darlene


----------

